# Help me sex my guppy!



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi everyone! About a month ago I got a few guppies for my tank. One of whom I need help with. I was purposely buying males because my tank can in no way support dozens of fry. One of them is realllly pretty but has started to blow up like a pregnant female. Normally I would have no problem sexing guppies, but this one has a super extended anal fin... sooooo help! Is my male guppy just really fat or am I going to have dozens of guppies here soon. I took several pictures, so let me know if I need to post more.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Apr 8, 2015)

Woah, that's some weird looking guppy to me. It looks like a female, that anal fun does not look like a gonopodium. So therefore it appears to be a female.


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like a female to me but that anal fin sure is weird.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a ribbon fin guppy. I can't tell from the picture because the fin is folded up, but you can tell males from females from the top of the fin.

Male:









Female:


----------



## Braided Kitteness (Dec 24, 2012)

kittenfish said:


> That's a ribbon fin guppy. I can't tell from the picture because the fin is folded up, but you can tell males from females from the top of the fin.
> 
> Male:
> 
> ...



AHH!!:thankyou: I'm going to go with female then as well. Her fins definitely look more like the bottom picture than the top, down to the little point. I'll see if I can get a better picture of them this morning at work to confirm. Yesterday she was zipping around the tank while I was taking pictures.:-D Her anal fin doesn't have that split like the gonopodium of the male in the pictures does either. Looks like I'm going to have dozens of guppies!!! :doh!:


----------

